# least ugly powerhead!



## Tom Michael (24 Mar 2020)

any recommendations on something small please?


I had two externals on a 90h, however I now have this setup as a room divider and have ditched the second filter due to a 1 year old taking far too much interest! I am using the ehiem skimmer, but I think more flow would benefit with Co2 distribution


----------



## Tom Michael (24 Mar 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Siege (24 Mar 2020)

Why not both filter ps and inlets at one end?

I think that could work well.


----------



## Tom Michael (24 Mar 2020)

Hi siege

Tried that, but they won’t fit in my Ada cabinet gap at the sides!

I would MUCH rather use the second external for aesthetic reasons l, but I can’t run the risk of my son breaking glass etc


----------



## Sammy Islam (24 Mar 2020)

Have a look at one of the recent journals (sorry can't remember which one) someone posted a link to a powerful powerhead that was the size of an egg.


----------



## Tom_Austin (25 Mar 2020)

Sammy Islam said:


> Have a look at one of the recent journals (sorry can't remember which one) someone posted a link to a powerful powerhead that was the size of an egg.


This one?


----------



## Tom Michael (25 Mar 2020)

Tom_Austin said:


> This one?



Looks great but pricey at 130 pounds! What’s your feedback on the product please and where did you buy?


----------



## LouisGenin (25 Mar 2020)

A Jebao RW4 might do the trick 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Buce (25 Mar 2020)

Tunze?


----------



## Gill (25 Mar 2020)

Jebao Make excellent products. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_....H0.Xjeba.TRS0&_nkw=jebao+wave+maker&_sacat=0


----------



## jaypeecee (25 Mar 2020)

Hi @Tom Michael 

I have a Sicce _Voyager Nano 2000_, which is a very good compact propeller pump for improving CO2 flow around the tank. That's what I use it for. You may not have heard the name 'Sicce' before but their products are sometimes re-badged and sold under a different name. Here's a link:

https://www.sicce.com/en/products/stream-pumps/voyager-nano.html

And they are available from the likes of Charterhouse Aquatics:

https://charterhouse-aquatics.com/s...ager-nano/sicce-voyager-nano-2000-stream-pump

I run the _Nano 2000_ on a 125 litre tank.

JPC


----------



## jameson_uk (25 Mar 2020)

The eheim skimmer is 300 lph, there is an Oase optimax 500 which is pretty tiny (55 x 42 x 60) and does 500 lph but not sure if this enough (the higher rated one start getting bigger)


----------



## Ed Wiser (26 Mar 2020)

Well I would suggest a small gyre pump. 

https://marineaquatics.co.uk/shop/p...yre-flow-pumps/maxspect-gyre-xf250-pump-only/

You will get a ton of flow across the aquarium. More so than the standard power head design.


----------



## Tom Michael (26 Mar 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> Well I would suggest a small gyre pump.
> 
> https://marineaquatics.co.uk/shop/p...yre-flow-pumps/maxspect-gyre-xf250-pump-only/
> 
> You will get a ton of flow across the aquarium. More so than the standard power head design.


Thanks Ed, that’s interesting as I could set it up on the wall side of my aquarium so a bit less ugly perhaps. A bit more than I wanted to fork out, although I’d rather pay and get it right first time


----------



## Ed Wiser (27 Mar 2020)

Right there is a model coming out some time this year where the two ends come apart so you have to smaller pumps. That you can place in different ends.


----------



## Tom Michael (20 Apr 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Tom Michael
> 
> I have a Sicce _Voyager Nano 2000_, which is a very good compact propeller pump for improving CO2 flow around the tank. That's what I use it for. You may not have heard the name 'Sicce' before but their products are sometimes re-badged and sold under a different name. Here's a link:
> 
> ...



Thanks for this suggestion- running this pump for a few days and I’m very impressed what you get for 30 quid!


----------



## jaypeecee (20 Apr 2020)

Hi @Tom Michael 

I'm delighted that you're pleased with my suggestion. It's just not necessary to pay silly prices. The tank in which I use this Sicce pump is currently stripped down. But, the way I use this 'blower' is to site it on the rear glass panel of the tank with the ceramic CO2 diffuser (Bazooka) about 10 -15 cm below it. The rising CO2 micro-bubbles get drawn into the Sicce unit and then, very rapidly, blown out across the length of the tank. It works a treat. Just make sure that the underside of the Sicce unit is not completely horizontal to avoid CO2 building up on the underside of the motor enclosure.

JPC


----------



## EA James (5 May 2020)

Tom Michael said:


> Thanks for this suggestion- running this pump for a few days and I’m very impressed what you get for 30 quid!



Hi Tom, I'm interested in getting a small power head myself. I'd like mine plugged into a timer though so its not continuously running, is this doable with the Sicce? 
What size is your tank its in?
Cheers


----------



## jaypeecee (5 May 2020)

EA James said:


> I'm interested in getting a small power head myself. I'd like mine plugged into a timer though so its not continuously running, is this doable with the Sicce?



Hi @EA James 

There should be no problem running the Sicce _Voyager Nano_ on a timer. If you purchase it from a UK supplier such as Charterhouse Aquatics, it should be supplied with a pre-fitted UK 13A mains plug. This is obviously better than having to use an adaptor. I suggest you check with them via email. If you need to buy a 24 Hour Timer, it's worth considering a decent one. As the Sicce unit contains a motor, albeit very low power, it is worth considering a timer that specifies the inductive load that it can handle. The one below is one such possibility:

https://www.timeguard.com/products/time/consumer-time-controllers/24-hour-plug-in-time-controller

I have one of these and it's a far cry from what you'll find in your average DIY store. You can get them from Amazon UK.

Hope that helps.

JPC


----------



## Tom Michael (5 May 2020)

EA James said:


> Hi Tom, I'm interested in getting a small power head myself. I'd like mine plugged into a timer though so its not continuously running, is this doable with the Sicce?
> What size is your tank its in?
> Cheers


Certainly you could use a timer (I do similarly for my surface skimmer. My aquarium is a 90h, approx 230 L. Glad I went for the 2000


----------



## EA James (5 May 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> Hope that helps.


Yes, Very much! Great reply thank you. 



Tom Michael said:


> My aquarium is a 90h, approx 230 L


Ok great, cheers

My tank is 4foot 330L. I'm thinking of mounting this at the back left corner to then blast along the back into the filter intake on the right, i've not used a powerhead before so would this do the job for that?
Cheers all


----------



## Tom Michael (5 May 2020)

EA James said:


> Yes, Very much! Great reply thank you.
> 
> 
> Ok great, cheers
> ...


Do you use an external with lily pipes? If so you can position the power head in the alternate position to create a kind of whirlpool effect which is ideal for co2. Conversely I don’t as I have a v inquisitive son so I place the lily and powerhead together to max the circular flow. Hope that makes sense


----------



## EA James (5 May 2020)

@Tom Michael I have a Fluval FX4 with the standard plastic outlet twin nozzle. No co2



Tom Michael said:


> Hope that makes sense


Yes it does!

I'm rescaping my tank soon and there will be a gap in the scape on the left where my filter intake (pre-filter) is, i hate it when you can see equipment in tanks so i was planning on moving the inlet to the right hand side (hidden by some giant Vallis) directly under the outlet. Now obviously all the crap has another 4 foot to travel before its sucked up through the pre-filter so i thought a powerhead in place of the pre-filter would solve that issue and also help in the aid of fert distribution too
Now does my bit make sense to you?? 
Cheers for the reply


----------



## Tom Michael (6 May 2020)

EA James said:


> @Tom Michael I have a Fluval FX4 with the standard plastic outlet twin nozzle. No co2
> 
> 
> Yes it does!
> ...


It does! More Flow will assist in a low tech, although I don’t find it as imperative as in a high energy system


----------



## EA James (11 May 2020)

jaypeecee said:


> very rapidly, blown out across the length of the tank.


Hi @jaypeecee just been re reading through this post as i was just about to order the Sicce unit but it says they're for aquariums from 120-200L. Mines 330L, this is only to assist in flow though so do you think it'd be ok? I want it to give an extra bit of flow towards the filter inlet at the opposite end of the tank (4foot)
Sorry @Tom Michael for hijacking your thread, didn't want to start a new one for one question!
Cheers all


----------



## jaypeecee (11 May 2020)

EA James said:


> Hi @jaypeecee just been re reading through this post as i was just about to order the Sicce unit but it says they're for aquariums from 120-200L. Mines 330L, this is only to assist in flow though so do you think it'd be ok? I want it to give an extra bit of flow towards the filter inlet at the opposite end of the tank (4foot)



Hi @EA James 

For your size tank, you may wish to consider the Voyager as opposed to the Voyager _Nano_. But, it's probably worth putting your question directly to Sicce. Here's a link to get you started:






						Voyager - PROPELLER PUMPS - Products
					






					us.sicce.com
				




JPC


----------



## EA James (11 May 2020)

@jaypeecee Good idea, Thank you for the link


----------

